# From Monster to Minature....... Mustafa Mohammed



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

This is him 7 weeks out from the Arnold in 2006....



this is him recently.......





Usually it is the other way round!


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

ok - thats not actually him right?

lol


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Nope...100% for real.

Don't know the full story but he MUST has some serious health issues, organ faliure. His body must be completly catabolic!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thats quite possible to happen...

2006 - excellent training, excellent nutrition, 10 hours sleep minimum per day, no booze, perfect mental focus, a HUGE cocktail of AAS, Peptides, GH, Celltech Hardcore, Nitrotech, NAnoVapor

Today - no training, eating less than 2000 cals per day, boozing at the weekend, training a bit of biceps at the gym, no AAS, peptides, GH. And MOST IMPORTANTLY, no Celltech Hardcore:rolleyes:

Simples

Look at pics of Kevin Levrone in 2002 and then in 2007/2008 before he started his "transformation" and the whole Levrone Report thing...


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Was really something in his day as well!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

may be he is a yoga teacher now, or a healing guru


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

So does anyone know the story behind this?

Was it due to serious health problems?

He actually looks better than Cutler in that shot IMO.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

most probably


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> may be he is a yoga teacher now, or a healing guru


Yep.

My money is on him coming out and being a "prep guru" for a few NPC and IFBB bbers

And coming out with some super invented training scheme with a load of numbers in letters in so it sounds cool, enabling him to make a load of DVDs from it...

FST7

Y3T

UN0R1G1N4L??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> Yep.
> 
> My money is on him coming out and being a "prep guru" for a few NPC and IFBB bbers
> 
> ...


unoriginal, but if you can copy other peoples ideas legally and make money...your going to do it!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Runs a gym in Austria now

http://www.bodystep.at/


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Apparently he has a twin brother although on the pics I've seen he's got a pro level physique too so that doesn't really solve it.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Bloody hell I've never seen anything like that - well not to that extreme anyway!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Rich-B said:


> Apparently he has a twin brother although on the pics I've seen he's got a pro level physique too so that doesn't really solve it.


Its definatly him, look at the gym link and the pictures of them all at the gym.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Its definatly him, look at the gym link and the pictures of them all at the gym.


Some serious phyisques right there!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

saw him compete at the british gp years ago. his legs were possibly the biggest ive ever seen


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Rekless said:


> Its definatly him, look at the gym link and the pictures of them all at the gym.


Yes I'm sure it is him now, there's a few threads on other boards about this same topic. None explain his reasons for quitting competing in the sport though.


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

well i know it can happen as it happened to me

i quit AAS for 8 month and hgh/slin and stopped training for 2 - 3 months, after blasting and cruising for 2 years and i lost around 14Kg

and put on some fat aswell

i have before and after pics that i can post when i get home tonight

steroids are only a short term thing

when you quit you will look and feel how you did before you started taking them


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

David Lloyd said:


> well i know it can happen as it happened to me
> 
> i quit AAS for 8 month and hgh/slin and stopped training for 2 - 3 months, after blasting and cruising for 2 years and i lost around 14Kg
> 
> ...


A great post.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

that's bonkers, but an awesome depiction of the 'temporary' nature of AAS. i wonder what his before AAS pics look like and if he's shown a complete rebound to how he was before AAS.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

David Lloyd said:


> well i know it can happen as it happened to me
> 
> i quit AAS for 8 month and hgh/slin and stopped training for 2 - 3 months, after blasting and cruising for 2 years and i lost around 14Kg
> 
> ...


bb'ing and weight gain in general is a short term thing, naturally or otherwise.

even if you're natural, if you stop training and eating the bb diet, you'll always go back to your 'natural' size/weight

being larger and heavier is inefficient and unnecessary in every day life, and we're going against it, thus when you stop, you'll go back to how you were before.

natural OR assisted


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> being larger and heavier is inefficient and unnecessary in every day life, and we're going against it, thus when you stop, you'll go back to how you were before.


You should be a motivational speaker at a weight loss class for fatties.


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

hamsternuts said:


> bb'ing and weight gain in general is a short term thing, naturally or otherwise.
> 
> even if you're natural, if you stop training and eating the bb diet, you'll always go back to your 'natural' size/weight
> 
> ...


yep cant argue with that


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> You should be a motivational speaker at a weight loss class for fatties.


it's a pity it doesnt seem to work on fat as well as it does muscle


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> bb'ing and weight gain in general is a short term thing, naturally or otherwise.
> 
> even if you're natural, if you stop training and eating the bb diet, you'll always go back to your 'natural' size/weight
> 
> ...


Correct Hammy.The body will always dispose of metabolically expensive tissue,(muscle) if its not required.However, its obvious that any muscle gained natural, to whatever level, will stay around far longer that any "assisted" muscle. You also have the luxury of regaining it relatively easily,via memory.Its apparent that unatural gains, do not become part of the system, as natural gains do.This is not suprising when you understand and accept the reasoning as to why lifting weights, causes muscle growth, above natural levels.For futher clarification, look at the top guys in the 40/50s, who were natural.Most lived to ripe old ages, and displayed fine physiques into later years.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Maybe hebeen on bunk gear for a few years lol


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Maybe he just retired...he was born in 1956.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I remember some transformation pics of a similar nature of Gary Strydom in the early 90's.I think he'd had surgery or something.I was shocked,he looked like a little boy.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Tragic that is- what a head f cuk that would be.

i agree stop trainging and eating like a bodybuilder and you will reveert to a smaller version of your self but not nessecarily to your starting weight before you went to the gym though. Personally comming off gear i rarely loose much weight at all half a pund perhaps- but i do maintain a good diet and train equaly as hard


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

how long do you stay off though luarie?


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

He was trained and coached by Milos Sarcev and I'm sure that I remember that he owed Milos quite a bit of money for personal training and gear. This probably drove him out of the sport.

Milos always pushed him to the extreme and he often ended up in hospital after shows. I believe they were both threatened with a ban due to pushing his health to the limit.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I cant imagine what that would do to you mentaly


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Accelerated gains often lead to accelerated losses when the stimulus changes.

J


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

This guy was known for his thigh sweep. So what if has gone small now, he's been and done what some of us can only dream off so i would think its time he just relaxed abit and enjoy a healthy life.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

tom prince was another drastic change, due to kidney failure though from hammering painkillers


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

im really shocked by these photos. it seems by signing up to taking steroids that unless u are prepared to drop back to the start then you are tied into the lifestyle for a serious amount of time.

imagine how much it wold cost for the new clothes if u didnt.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

That is a huge difference with Tom Prince, didnt Don Long have kidney issues but has bounced back against his docs will?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would go with it being a total head fu*k !!

Can you imagine looking in the mirror after competeing in the Olympia and seeing yourself !!

Christ l am hating on myself for not training for a month !


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

I stay off for 8-14 weeks- in response to Uriel sometimes even longer


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

laurie g said:


> I stay off for 8-14 weeks- in response to Uriel sometimes even longer


that's good only dropping a lb in over 14 weeks - do you notice your composition altering (higher bf, less hardness? smoothing off?)


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

That said there are still some ex bodybuilders not competing and i would guess not pushing it as hard on the AAS side that are still big- lee haney, lou ferrigno etc. Although they are not Mr O sixe they are still significantly more muscular then your average guy. For eg i know stu core can not train or do gear for about 3-4 months and can he still be 22 stone odd and muscular as feck barring significant illness i still believe a bodybuilder can come off the AAS and continue to train and eat the same and be still massive- The BNBF boys are Testement to that surely, whilst gear will give you a more pumped look i dont think it can be said it maintains muscle. Gear is after all more of a catalyst to enable you to train harder and heavier to build muscle- surely then the muscle you build is for keeps?

Do people who cycle gear properly not see a net gain in the increase of muscle mass? The net gain is evident off gear so it must be natural muscle


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Uriel said:


> that's good only dropping a lb in over 14 weeks - do you notice your composition altering (higher bf, less hardness? smoothing off?)


yes a smoothing off is noticable and less hardness. But my relation ship with gear is strange and i have never had the 12lb plus weight increases when going on cycle the max i ever put on is 3 or 4 lbs but i do tend to make gains on cycle and off for eg comp weights

2007=205lb

2008=220lb

2009=235lb

2011= 245lb?

Gear usage is about 750mg test a week


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

laurie g said:


> yes a smoothing off is noticable and less hardness. But my relation ship with gear is strange and i have never had the 12lb plus weight increases when going on cycle the max i ever put on is 3 or 4 lbs but i do tend to make gains on cycle and off for eg comp weights
> 
> 2007=205lb
> 
> ...


IMO, training and eating only slows the decrease in mass - IMO if your took a year or 2 off the gear - you would shrink to you maximum NATTY size....don't forget you are still training and eating so you will retain Some muscle.

I went down from 16st 10 natty to 13 stone natty at 39 years old, clean diet, no drugs, kept training up and never lost hardly any strenghth.....mad!

Gear deffo keeps extra size on IME


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Gear is after all more of a catalyst to enable you to train harder and heavier to build muscle- surely then the muscle you build is for keeps?


Androgens increase protein synthesis distinct from training.

J


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

It never ceases to amaze me how easily lost all the hard work can be, whether it be nature or not!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Androgens increase protein synthesis distinct from training.
> 
> J


exactly i believe the increease in protein synthesis is the contributer to most of the gains from gear. Alot of people dont realise this. naturally we can only synthesis so much, some more than others giving you those with better "genetics". now taking more gear gives more protein synthesis giving the ability of more muscle. when ure protein synthesise goes back to normal it will only allow you to hold a set % of mass for most of us altho their are exceptions i imagine. this may take a year or 4 i guess depending on the person maybe longer


----------

